# Going to go to church tomorrow



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It scares the crap out of me, but I'm going to attempt to go to church alone tomorrow. I've been putting it off for months, despite living within walking distance of the church for months. 

What scares me the most is the fact that I haven't been in a church since I was a kid. So I don't want to be judged. However, I want a supportive social circle, and hopefully the church will provide one.


----------



## therealone (Apr 18, 2009)

Good luck. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

They won't judge you, I'm sure they'll be happy that you came.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I too go to Church every Sunday. I grew up Catholic; I even went to Catholic school for 11 years. When I moved to college, I stopped going to Church, despite the fact that we have a chapel on campus. In November, I started to go to Mass every Sunday. 
It does offer a great community. We go to Starbucks after Mass every Sunday. My best friend here at school also goes to Mass.
And don't worry about them judging you for not going since you were a child. First of all, how would they know? And second, even if they do know, they'll probably just be glad that you've returned.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

Now there's just the question of which church to go to. I was raised Episcopalian, and there is an Episcopalian church within walking distance, but from what I've heard, it's mostly older folks. There's also a Unitarian church, really close to the other church, and from what I've heard it's really popular with the college crowd. I might just end up going there.

I also live right next to a "Church Of Christ", but it scares me. I keep on thinking they're religious nuts.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, I did it, I went to the Unitarian church.  Everyone there was so nice, and it was just a pleasant experience. I felt really welcomed by everyone.

I'm going to go back next Sunday, and start building up a schedule of going to church every Sunday.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad it went well!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

WintersTale said:


> Well, I did it, I went to the Unitarian church.  Everyone there was so nice, and it was just a pleasant experience. I felt really welcomed by everyone.
> 
> I'm going to go back next Sunday, and start building up a schedule of going to church every Sunday.


Hey, that's awesome! Been thinking about attending a UU church myself! So'd you have to introduce yourself in front of the congregation, or feel obligated to meet people at the luncheon afterwards?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> Hey, that's awesome! Been thinking about attending a UU church myself? So'd you have to introduce yourself in front of the congregation, or feel obligated to meet people at the luncheon afterwards?


Neither, actually. Everyone wears a name tag, so all I had to do was write my name on it, and everyone knew what to call me. And I didn't feel obligated, but since I was in such a happy mood after the service, I *did *go and drink a cup of coffee and occasionally talked with people there while walking around.

It's a very friendly church, and they don't pressure you to do anything. I could have not socialized at all, if I wanted to.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Oh, that's great! Thanks for sharing! Once I straighten things out in my life more, I think I'll make the leap and attend. Too bad the closest UU church is half an hour away! I really need to move out of the sticks! :sigh


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm so glad you went to church and had a good experience!
I'm sure it will be a good thing!


----------

